# Width of Kato Unitrack?



## drabina

Does anybody know or could measure for me the width of n-gauge Kato Unitrack? I am interested in the width of the roadbed.

Thanks.


----------



## sawgunner

double track or single? i have 2 pieces of double track super elevated curves i'll send ya for the cost of shipping


single track is 1" wide with roadbed


----------



## drabina

Thanks sawgunner. I only need measurements of the single track for now.


----------



## Carl

Have to looked at their web site. If I recall, the site seems to contain helpfully information concerning their track, etc.


----------



## drabina

I have searched Kato's website but wasn't able to find the width. Found someones blog though that mentioned the width to be 25mm.


----------



## sawgunner

width is 1". just measured my track that came with my passenger set


----------



## drabina

Thanks sawgunner. This measurement helps me a lot with the design of my layout.


----------



## track29

just measured my track, roadbed is 25mm and the track it self is 10mm,Hope this is helpful.

track29


----------

